# HELP ME PLEASE :(...IM ABOUT TO GIVE UP!



## Havarookie954 (Sep 29, 2011)

HELLO EVERYONE,
I GOT MY NEW PUPPY ABOUT A WEEK AND A HALF AGO AND HAVE BEEN STRUGGLING WITH HIM SINCE I GOT HIM. HE IS 4 MONTHS OLD TOMORROW (11/11/11) AND THE ONLY THING GOING GOOD IS THAT HE IS THE CUTEST PUP EVER! OTHER THAN THAT EVERYTHING IS GOING WRONG, HERE WE GO...

WHEN I TAKE HIM OUTSIDE FOR POTTY TIME,HE SNIFFS AROUND DOES A COUPLE FALSE ALARMS LIKE HE IS GOING TO GO BUT DOESNT. HE SNIFFS EVERYWHERE AND IF I NOTICE HE IS PLAYING I TELL HIM "GO POTTY" AND WHAT DOES HE DO? HE PLOPS DOWN AND RELAXES, AND IS SOOOOO EASILY DISTRACTED THAT HE NEVER DOES HIS BUSINESS,THEN AS SOON AS WE ARE INSIDE-BOOM! A HUGE POOP  HEEEEEEELLLLP!

AS FOR THE CRATE, I PUT HIM IN WHEN I GO OUT ANYWHERE AND HE HOWLS ON AND OFF THE WHOLE TIME, AND IF HE IS IN THE CRATE IN THE ROOM WITH ME, AND I GO TO THE BATHROOM FOR 2 SECONDS,HE BARKS LIKE CRAZY!!! AND TODAY WHEN I CAME HOME FROM WORK I FOUND THAT HE POOPED AND PEED IN HIS CRATE AND FLUNG THE POOP EVERYWHERE OUTSIDE HIS CRATE AND ROLLED AROUND IN HIS PEE,SUCH A BIG MESS TO CLEAN, AND HAD ME SO STRESSED...I THOUGHT DOGS POOP ON ONE SIDE AND RELAX IN THE OTHER  HEEEEEEEEELPPP!

AND LASTLY, SINCE I GOT HIM, MY ALLERGIES HAVE TOOK A TURN FOR THE WORSE..EVERYTIME I PLAY WITH HIM, PICK HIM UP, GO TO HIS CRATE ETC...ONE OF THE MAIN THINGS I LOVED ABOUT THE HAVANESE IS THAT THEY ARE HYPOALLERGENIC...I AM SO DEPRESSED BECAUSE I SPENT SOOOO MUCH TIME RESEARCHING ABOUT THE HAVANESE,HOW TO CARE FOR THEM,WHAT FOOD TO BUY,CRATE,TOYS,FEEDING ETC AND NOW I FEEL LIKE A FAILED MOTHER :*(

IM NOT COMPLAINING AT ALL, AND EXPECTED TO TAKE CARE OF MY NEW PUP AND WHAT I WOULD HAVE TO DO, IM JUST SO LOST...

SOMEONE...ANYONE...PLEASE HELP ME.....


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Awww, first of all, take a deep breath and relax for a second. Nobody ever said that raising a puppy, even a havanese puppy, was going to be all roses!

About potty time: it takes months to train a pup to be housetrained. Don't despair because he isn't getting it within a week! there are of course tips and techniques to use when training them, and I am sure others will chime in with suggestions for that; I just want you to realize that neither you nor he are doing anything wrong at this point - it just takes time, and patience, and NOTHING you do will make it happen any sooner than that.

As for the crate, I never confined my dog to the crate but it sounds like a simple case of separation anxiety to me. Again, there are ways to deal with that, but, also again, it will take time and patience.

Finally, about the allergies. No dog is totally hypoallergenic. Havanese tend to be less allergenic than most, but, that doesn't mean they are actually totally hypoallergenic. However, there are still a couple of other reason why your allergies may be acting up. Have you bathed him since you got him a week and a half ago? It may be something as simple as something he picked up and got stuck to his fur outside, or, the last shampoo/conditioner he was bathed with before you got him. If you haven't already, give him a bath with a no-fragrance shampoo and conditioner and see if that helps.

Most of all, like i said to begin with, just take a deep breath. Remember, he is probably having a much harder time than you are adjusting to the new situation! 4 months old is still a puppy, but, he has been somewhere else in a completely different situation for the first 4 months of his life, and, that has been all that he has known until now. Give yourself some time to adjust to him, and, give him some time to adjust to you. Most of all, remember that almost ALL of us here have dealt with some form of everything you are dealing with now; it does take patience, but, it also is 'normal', and, given persistence and patience, it does get better.

 What is his name by the way? And, you know we need pictures


----------



## ItsMare (May 3, 2008)

Hello. I'm suspecting from your email that your puppy had a totally different kind of 
lifestyle up to this point. All these things will come together in time. He needs to go back in time to being 8 weeks old to learn all things over again. I am going to personal message you and i'd be more than happy to speak with you on the phone and go over a bunch of things and i'm sure others will respond here as well. Hang in there.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Believe it or not, it will get easier in about a year. The first year is very tiring raising a puppy. Training, exercise, potty training, feeding, cleaning up, grooming....it is just like having a baby! It is exhausting!

Do you have another small fenced area outside the grate so your pup can potty during the day (while you are at work)? 

Praise success! Keep training short, use very short words. Havs do not understand English....you are teaching them the English language. 

Above all patience............stay calm......

My Jack is almost 2 and he still has occasional poo accidents in the house (near the door). Because...... he gets so preoccupied outside (smelling, exploring) he forgets for do the business first. I take Jack out very frequently because he wants to go outside. 

Jack has me trained well!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

All that has been said is correct, but I will give you another side. You don't have to feel guilty if you decide that the puppy is just not for you. Perhaps no puppy will ever be. They should come with a warning label--danger, we are destructive, pooping, peeing little beings. We only have one thing going for us at this age--we are so darn cute that you will put up with us. Puppies are not like babies. You can change your mind. Speaking of babies I am reminded with one of mine learned to take off his diaper, and smeared poop all over himself, his crib, the wall, etc. Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

I agree with Lucille (as always). If you really can't do it then you can't. Seems like many of us on this forum are older and retired and have the time and patience to deal with puppies and dogs and all the needs they have. When I was younger and working all the time I never would have had the endurance for all the demands of a puppy along with my job and everything else. Luckily I got older!!! THANK GOD FOR OLD AGE!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Your tension jumps right off the page. I think Heather is right. Take a deep breath, calm down and understand that raising a puppy (any puppy) is like raising a child. It takes time for them to get civilized. I also agree that you have to look at it from his point of view. He's moved to a strange land, with people he doesn't know, speaking a language he doesn't understand. He will feel your stress and it will only make things harder for you both, so try to calm down.

With the crate, do you have something under it like a piece of linoleum or vinyl or anything that is easy to maintain and will only be temporary. If you do, it will take your stress level down a lot.

I hope Tom chimes in about the potty training because he's a master at it. For most of us though, it does take months (often many) before they "get" the concept. Some people keep their puppies tethered to them. Where you go, they go. This way you can watch for the signs of his needing to go. I had a dog once, many years ago who looked at dogs who made in the street as if they were uncivilized. He would never. Only in the house. I got a trainer who suggested taking him to a friend's house (at the time I lived in an apartment) and staying in her yard till he went. We stayed the whole day. Gone from home about 10 hours. He did *nothing*. On the way home he trembled in the car till we made it back into the apartment. The minute we got there, he made . . . and made . . . and made. It took him a long time, but once he understood the concept he never again soiled in the house. It can take patience.

It also sounds like he might have some separation anxiety. You'll have to deal with all these issues in their own time, and I'm sure you'll get lots of great advice, but try if you can to see him for what he is . . . an adorable little fluff ball with nothing but love to give and a need for growing up and learning the ropes. In the end, if you don't feel as if you're cut out for it, or up to it at this time in your life, let yourself off the hook. You also might want to call his breeder for some advice. Good luck, and know, you are far from the only one who has gone through this and asked yourself WTH did I do? Sending hugs and calming vibes in your direction.


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

I agree with everyone else so far. And I want to add this - your reaction is normal. I feel like I did about as much research on the breed, raising a puppy, raising THIS KIND of puppy, gear, health, etc., etc., etc. for MONTHS before we brought Rollie home. Even with all that, there were still things we were unprepared for - things that took us completely by surprise. I've been practicing acceptance and patience AND month-by-month, things get a little easier. And all throughout that time we've had just about every emotion you can name - frustration, anger, and big LOVE. But it isn't easy. If you haven't had the opportunity to do research yet, there's plenty of time to learn everything you need to know and this is a great place to do that.

Welcome and good luck!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

There is lots of really good advice in the posts above. I have a question for you, though. Are you leaving your puppy home for more than a couple of hours at a time? His little bladder cannot hold his urine for more than a few hours at 4 months.

Also, are you leaving him with food to eat or do you have him on a feeding schedule? In other words, are you feeding your puppy at set times [eg. 3 times per day at 7 am, noon, and 5 pm] every day? It makes it much easier to predict when he will need to poop if you do it that way. Take him out 5 - 15 minutes after he eats. If he only plays outside, bring him in and crate him and take him out 15 minutes or 30 minutes later. If he plays outside, repeat until he poops.

If you have to work and cannot be home to feed and walk him midday, can you get a dog walker [friend or pro] to come in every day? Or can you bring him to puppy daycare?

Just some thoughts.... Wishing you and your puppy well as does everyone else here on the Forum.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

you are getting some great advice. And when I brought home both my pups I described it as post pupdom depression. you are just so excited, you think you have planned to upteenth degree. but the puppy has other plans. If you want to work on it will get better. One of the best books I used was 'housetraining for dummies.' But if you are committed to a havanese (or any small dog) you really do have to be committed to a year of house training. it does get easier. but Havs do not have the best reputation on potty training. 

Everyone else will have much better specific advice than me on the training, but I did want to tell you what I do know about and that is allergies. I was more allergic to my boys as puppies than as adults. Pee (urine) is a huge, huge allergen. Puppies usually are peeing all the time...and often get it all over them. So if your little fluff is getting it all over him...that could be the culprit. simple solution allergy wipes got me through puppyhood. I would wipe them down once a day with these allergy wipes-- but a damp towel may work as well. and if they step in pee or roll in it a real foot bath or bath is called for. That being said... Have you spent any time with adult Havanese to know if you react or not? I had borrowed a havanese for a month from my brothers family and knew I could tolerate the adults before I got a puppy.

good luck, keep us posted.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

(((hugs)))

We all have been there. Do you have the crate partitioned off? He should only have enough space to sleep. 

more (((hugs))) and virtual alcohol and chocolates.


----------



## Tessa's Mommy (May 20, 2011)

Tessa was four and a half months old when we got her. I believe that it is harder to train (retrain) what I think of as an older puppy. She is still not completely reliably potty trained yet and she is 10 months old. She is still nipping also even though we have gone through two sets of puppy classes. She was very, very shy when we got her and I believe that caused some of our problems and is one of the reasons everything seems to be taking longer for her to accomplish. She is finally acting less shy with us and a few family members that visit a lot, but she still runs when someone new comes near. The trainer recommended a crate for her and she likes it and hasn't had an accident in it yet. Tessa is our second Havanese. Cooper is 5 so I knew what we were getting into.

Like everyone else notes has said, patience, patience, patience and lots of chocolate and/or wine will help you keep your sanity.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Luciledodd said:


> All that has been said is correct, but I will give you another side. You don't have to feel guilty if you decide that the puppy is just not for you. Perhaps no puppy will ever be. They should come with a warning label--danger, we are destructive, pooping, peeing little beings. We only have one thing going for us at this age--we are so darn cute that you will put up with us. Puppies are not like babies. You can change your mind. Speaking of babies I am reminded with one of mine learned to take off his diaper, and smeared poop all over himself, his crib, the wall, etc. Good luck with whatever you decide.


I agree with Lucile. Only you can decide what is best for you and the puppy...don't feel guilty if this is not the right time..I worry about your allergies, I have them and if they get bad, it is miserable. Hypoallerginic is a loose term...but it does not mean everyone is immune to allergies when they have a Havanese...if you think your allergies are affected, you need to put this first...really you do. If you have a doubt you can have tests, but if you are like me, you don't need a test..you know what bothers you.
Good Luck!!!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

About the allergies... Where do you live?

I live in MA and have been extra-sniffy the past couple of days. I am really allergic to mold. The falling leaves and changing weather do me in. Jack drags in all sorts of debris which sets me off.

Maybe your munchkin is dragging in something you are allergic to?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

a week and a half is just not even enough time to train a dog and depending on how much you are away from him, it could take weeks or months to get him on a routine (just be realistic of your expectations) Yes, they are smart, but 4 mo is still a puppy and puppies will be puppies.

As for allergies (I have them pretty badly) You still have to keep your hav very clean, or their coat will be like a mop picking up pollen and dust and grass and every other things you could be allergic to. You should also keep the eye area clean. I notice my allergies are less reactive if I clean her face every day and she gets a bath every 6-7 days. Yes, it is a lot, but I like to breathe, so regular brushing and even a lint brush through her coat after a walk, things like that help keep my allergies at bay, but a person with allergies, just has more work to do keeping a dog clean, hypo allergenic or not.

Less than 2 weeks, he is still getting adjusted to his new surroundings ,you will eventually get to a schedule and reading his cues on when he has to go, etc. but it will take more time

:welcome: to the forum!
Kara


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Puppies or older dogs for that matter usually need a little exercise before they poop, so it sounds to me as though you are taking him out and he is having a little sniff around and a little play,and then when you bring him back inside he is ready to go!Also puppies like to go where they feel safe,so they go on what they think is home territory.I know this sounds gross but if he has an accident inside,pick it up and put his poop outside so that when you take him out he will smell it and that might help to trigger him to gbviously give him loads of praise when he gets it right,and just ignore when he has an accident.As he was a little older when you brought him home it might take a little longer to get him adjusted to your house rules.Good luck!


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

You have a lot of great advice here. Don't give up on your pup. Yes, it can be frustrating, but he will get there. We have all been there. When we got Maya, we had portions of our condo gated so we could keep an eye on her. And if he does have an accident, dont yell at him. Just clean it up. It will only make him fearful of you. Best of luck! And yes I even took Maya out eveery 30 minutes or so. Look for the signs of him sniffing and walking around in circles.


----------



## West End Girl (Feb 18, 2011)

Take the pup for a short walk back and forth at least. Walking stimulates the bowels....gets them moving. Simply placing a pup outside to do their business is not always enough in many cases. 

Think about WHY you got a pup in the first place. Puppies are a LOT of work, but so worth it. 

Hang in there......and take ONE day at a time.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

On behalf of the puppy: If your unhappiness is preventing you from being completely enchanted with your puppy, please contact his breeder and get him back to her/him. I don't mean this to be harsh. Sometimes as much as we want things to be different, they aren't. I placed a 6 mo old pup of mine with a young couple, who seemed to want the pup so badly, and whom I thought presented a wonderful situation for him. But the gal admitted that she simply could "not bond" with the puppy after having him for 2 weeks. All that time, I was biting my nails about how sad she sounded whenever we had what minimal contact she permitted, because I was so worried about my puppy and that I had made the wrong decision even after taking all precautions that I could. Finally, after her admission, I got him back and he now has the absolutely perfect home with a retired couple and is the apple of their eye.

Please take an honest look at your own feelings and how they might be impacting the puppy. I sincerely wish you only the best in whatever decision you make.


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

My pup-well, I guess she' s not a pup anymore but she is to me -still has occassional accidents and she's 14 months old and I go home everyday at lunch for an hour. These little guys are a bit difficult to train in the peeing department.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Pattie said:


> On behalf of the puppy: If your unhappiness is preventing you from being completely enchanted with your puppy, please contact his breeder and get him back to her/him. I don't mean this to be harsh. Sometimes as much as we want things to be different, they aren't. I placed a 6 mo old pup of mine with a young couple, who seemed to want the pup so badly, and whom I thought presented a wonderful situation for him. But the gal admitted that she simply could "not bond" with the puppy after having him for 2 weeks. All that time, I was biting my nails about how sad she sounded whenever we had what minimal contact she permitted, because I was so worried about my puppy and that I had made the wrong decision even after taking all precautions that I could. Finally, after her admission, I got him back and he now has the absolutely perfect home with a retired couple and is the apple of their eye.
> 
> Please take an honest look at your own feelings and how they might be impacting the puppy. I sincerely wish you only the best in whatever decision you make.


WELL SAID!


----------



## CrazieJones (May 28, 2011)

Hmm... sounds like me about 1/2 yr ago! My Roshi did exactly what yours is doing: potty once he comes back inside and soils the crate (and still does).

But it does get better. Trust me. 

Potty training takes forever. I had high expectations before. Hoping he'll be fully trained by 6-8 mths. Roshi is 8 mths now. I don't trust him at all. He has some freedom on the main floor of the house, which is only 600 sq ft of open concept. I still can see where he's about. But when I'm not at home, he's in his pen. Pee and poop everywhere in his pen. Sigh. 

A month ago, I was going out for dinner w/ family. Only away for 2 hrs. I didn't trust him in his crate, and wrapped a diaper around his wee wee. Came home... yep, his diaper was soiled. If the diaper wasn't on him, his crate would have been soiled. 

Patience is key. I hope you will continue working with him. It is so worth it. I wanted to pack away Roshi and send him back. But I kept truckin', and now the house is not the same without him - even with those accidents.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Pattie said:


> On behalf of the puppy: If your unhappiness is preventing you from being completely enchanted with your puppy, please contact his breeder and get him back to her/him. I don't mean this to be harsh. Sometimes as much as we want things to be different, they aren't. I placed a 6 mo old pup of mine with a young couple, who seemed to want the pup so badly, and whom I thought presented a wonderful situation for him. But the gal admitted that she simply could "not bond" with the puppy after having him for 2 weeks. All that time, I was biting my nails about how sad she sounded whenever we had what minimal contact she permitted, because I was so worried about my puppy and that I had made the wrong decision even after taking all precautions that I could. Finally, after her admission, I got him back and he now has the absolutely perfect home with a retired couple and is the apple of their eye.
> 
> Please take an honest look at your own feelings and how they might be impacting the puppy. I sincerely wish you only the best in whatever decision you make.


Pattie, I agree with Linda (lfung) - great post!

Casie, I do remember when you first joined the forum, and how frustrated you were and I wondered then how it was going to turn out. I was impressed by your determination and doing what you needed to do to make it work. Those first months can be so frustrating at times....and so very tiring!  I didn't feel Augie was reliable until about a year of age. He would go for ages with no accident, so I would give him more freedom, and he would go in and poo under the dining room table. And Finn, who is 8 months, is doing well in the kitchen/family room area. But I don't trust him out of my site in the rest of the house, because he has proven that he is not ready yet either.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Jack is still having poo accidents too, more so with dh. Jack goes outside because he says he needs to go, then does nothing and soon after as if by magic a stool has appeared near one of the doors.

Jack will be two in January. He does stool outside a lot. I thought we had it figured out and then the poo accidents started.

I haven't been able to catch Jack in the act of pooing inside

Jack gets so side tracked when he is outside, that I have to remind him to go potty. If I am desperate and Jack is due for a poo, we will take a short walk down the street (this works for a poo 90% of the time).

Puppyhood is exhausting, but it does get better. Stay calm.


----------



## CrazieJones (May 28, 2011)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Jack is still having poo accidents too, more so with dh. Jack goes outside because he says he needs to go, then does nothing and soon after as if by magic a stool has appeared near one of the doors.
> 
> Jack will be two in January. He does stool outside a lot. I thought we had it figured out and then the poo accidents started.
> 
> ...


LOL. Sounds like Roshi. It's like getting cold now too... like why can't you just hurry up and do something!!!! So when we've been out too long, I do the short walk down the street too, and then everything comes out! ound:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Jack is still having poo accidents too, more so with dh. Jack goes outside because he says he needs to go, then does nothing and soon after as if by magic a stool has appeared near one of the doors.
> 
> Jack will be two in January. He does stool outside a lot. I thought we had it figured out and then the poo accidents started.
> 
> ...


Linda, Jack must have a poop fairy. :biggrin1: Finn has one. I think we have actually caught him in 'the act' once in all this time. Invariably, I will take Augie out to potty, and the fairy has visited on Finn's potty tray while we were out. Or if I go into the bathroom downstairs, we have gotten 'the visit'. I do know he is exceptionally quick about it. I can walk out of the room for just a second, and there can be one where there wasn't before. He is smart. I have no doubt we will get there, but we may have to travel along the scenic route before we arrive! :biggrin1:


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Jess (havarookie), how are things going? We'd love an update on your pup!

I hope all is well!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

I just sent a private message to her asking her to come back to let us know how they are doing. I hope she does. I am a worrier.


----------



## Havarookie954 (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi everybody,
Thank you so so much for aall of the great feedback! Mr. Bunz (yes thats his name lol) is doing ok. He is now trained to hold it in his crate through the night and in the morning knows we go outside and he does his pee pee and his poop and gets ALOT of praise! and when he comes in he goes craaazzzyyyy because he loves getting his treat for going outside....
He is chewing alot of things now but I keep an eye on him and make sure I tell him no and give him the toy he should chew on. He also learned how to finally jump on the couch and realized how much he loves to KISS lol BUT due to the fact that he now finds his POOP uke: to be yummy I have to constantly wipe his mouth clean, Im working on how to get him to not do that. 
He loves my bf and we take him to the park and huge areas of grass (without his leash) and he never runs away,he just chases us and plops down and gets a tan when he's tired ... We will also be starting puppy pre school which is a program to help him to learn some basic training and help me as his owner.
Question to everyone-when I leave the house I put him in his crate which is pretty big with some toys and a treat and soon as he realizes Im leaving he HOWLSSSS and it doesnt stop because when I come home he is still going  does that ever stop? 
Overall, I am still nervous BUT I am trying my hardest and DO love him and will get some pictures up this weekend!
Happy Havanese Holidays Everyone!! xo


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

so glad to hear from you!!!
you are on the right track for sure!!
When I crate trained Tillie during the day I would leave for longer and longer and give her something (a filled kong) to keep her busy for a few minutes... In the begining I would crate her and go get the mail, go for a short walk, etc... over a few months I built that time up and she learned that I would always, always come back and that being in her crate was the ONLY time she got a Kong... she now RUNS to the crate when she see me prepping the Kong! LOL but for the first 8-9 months I would have to PUT her in the crate when I was leaving. and she did do a fair amount of yipping/crying and DIGGING (a hole in the carpet!! - before we got her permanent crate we used an x-pen) She is nearly 18 months now and I CAN leave her for up to 6 hrs, but I prefer not to if I can help it!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Havarookie954 said:


> Hi everybody,
> Thank you so so much for aall of the great feedback! Mr. Bunz (yes thats his name lol) is doing ok. He is now trained to hold it in his crate through the night and in the morning knows we go outside and he does his pee pee and his poop and gets ALOT of praise! and when he comes in he goes craaazzzyyyy because he loves getting his treat for going outside....
> He is chewing alot of things now but I keep an eye on him and make sure I tell him no and give him the toy he should chew on. He also learned how to finally jump on the couch and realized how much he loves to KISS lol BUT due to the fact that he now finds his POOP uke: to be yummy I have to constantly wipe his mouth clean, Im working on how to get him to not do that.
> He loves my bf and we take him to the park and huge areas of grass (without his leash) and he never runs away,he just chases us and plops down and gets a tan when he's tired ... We will also be starting puppy pre school which is a program to help him to learn some basic training and help me as his owner.
> ...


 Thats great! And you will enjoy puppy class. I was a softy and couldn't ever let my babies cry consequently I think I have created more work for myself with untrained one year olds! When we leave they have a kitchen and small family room. They don't try to hold it but do go on pee pads. Mine don't cry when I leave but they hear my car and bark and bark while I'm getting in the house. So I hope yours is just hearing you come home.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Sounds like you and Mr. Bunz are doing well! The puppy classes will help you to bond even more since your puppy loves to please! Even though the puppy phase is hard please try to enjoy every minute of it because it goes by so quickly.

Thanks so much for updating us and I'm looking forward to pictures of Mr. Bunz!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Glad to hear you and Mr. Bunz (LOVE his name!:biggrin1 are making such nice progress! I don't have a lot of advice on the separation anxiety, as Kodi didn't have a problem with it. But Tammie's advice sounds spot on. And I agree with everyone else... not only will puppy class be great for both of you, I think you will both have a great time too!


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Havarookie954 said:


> Question to everyone-when I leave the house I put him in his crate which is pretty big with some toys and a treat and soon as he realizes Im leaving he HOWLSSSS and it doesnt stop because when I come home he is still going  does that ever stop?
> Overall, I am still nervous BUT I am trying my hardest and DO love him and will get some pictures up this weekend!
> Happy Havanese Holidays Everyone!! xo


I have this issue but I don't leave oreo in a crate..in the expen/kitchen.

He's much better now since doggie daycare..might be because he's building more confidence.

One thing I also do is leave him in the kitchen and do what i need to do...coming back to him and give him a treat. This lets him know that I'm not going away forever.

I usually wake up, take him out to pee and poop and lock him in the kitchen while I go shower. When i come out, if he's quiet i'll goto him and give him a treat for being quiet. I'll go get dressed and get ready for work...come back to him and if he's quiet, he gets a treat. This has been working really well for us lately.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Try the bitter apple spray on things you catch your Hav biting on stuff. The word no is used too much from as of us. Sometimes you have to distract and get them playing with something else. Dexter was a handful as a pup.


----------



## CrazieJones (May 28, 2011)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Try the bitter apple spray on things you catch your Hav biting on stuff. The word no is used too much from as of us. Sometimes you have to distract and get them playing with something else. Dexter was a handful as a pup.


Or if you have hot sauce in your kitchen, you can add that too. It does make a mess though.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Just be very careful not to get Bitter Apple on your hands. If you then put your hands near your mouth, you will know why it is called "Bitter Apple." :rant:


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

I had a German Shepard what we used bitter apple on. It was attached to his collaar and whenever he barked it sprayed.

Suffice to say that after 1 day, he started licking the bitter apple and liking it.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Yea... I have had a taste of the bitter apple. I do not know why they call it bitter apple, It did not taste like apples to me. It was nasty though.


----------



## Havigirl (Nov 4, 2011)

Vick's vapor rub put on wood etc works to keep them from chewing also.

Sharon


----------

